# Nervous



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

Do you get nervous when a complete stranger is watching you while you are trying to golf. I do. It seems as if they are judging me on my grip, my posture and everything else.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Why are you worried about what other people think?

No matter how good a golfer is, they all hit the odd bad shot. You shouldnt let the fact that someone or lots of people are watching effect your concentration. 

If you hit a bad shot whats the worse that can happen?


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I guess that's true but it still takes a toll on people. Just like if you are doing a presentation, you sometimes get nervous because of all the people just staring at you.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I realise it can be tough to battle through, but once you master ignoring others - then you will find playing under pressure easier.


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

It doesnt really bother me much on my drives or anything, the only time this truly messes me up is when Im putting, it pshyics me out a little.


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

That first drive of the day is a killer if people are watching. Don't know what does it. Everything else, I could care less.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

It's like that for me except I feel like that all the time. I try to just ignore all my surroundings but it's kind of hard.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

It tends to make me play better when people are around me because I like to try to please others so my swing is more precise around others.


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

Prea said:


> It tends to make me play better when people are around me because I like to try to please others so my swing is more precise around others.


I like your style. Its a good attitude to go into. Like you are trying to prove them wrong instead of trying to impress them.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I tend to find my best golf comes out when I can block out anything else around me, trees, bunkers, people talking, people watching.

I pick the right club, address the ball, check my aim, and hit the ball.

I make it that simple - the more you overthink your shots and whats happening around you the more time you are allowing doubts to set in your mind. Dont rush your shot, but simplify it. You already know what you need to do by the time you walk to your ball, so to use a nike slogan "just do it".


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey fitz, that's the same as me.

I wouldn't say I get nervous when a group of people are watching me (like at the first tee), but I don't think I swing like I usually would. There's just that extra bit of pressure to perform that takes your mind off your game.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I know what you mean.

I remember years ago as a junior, I was playing in the under 18 amatuer championships, I think I was playing off 12 at the time. Anway we were waiting for our tee time watching the lower handicaps tee off. We had the announcer and everything "On the tee, from xxxx golf club" anyway, a couple of groups ahead of us the last of the single figure handicappers were teeing off. 

Some poor lad playing off 5, topped his tee shot and rolled it 15ft in front of him - much to his embaressment. It happens to all of us


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I remember years ago as a junior, I was playing in the under 18 amatuer championships, I think I was playing off 12 at the time. Anway we were waiting for our tee time watching the lower handicaps tee off. We had the announcer and everything "On the tee, from xxxx golf club" anyway, a couple of groups ahead of us the last of the single figure handicappers were teeing off.
> 
> Some poor lad playing off 5, topped his tee shot and rolled it 15ft in front of him - much to his embaressment. It happens to all of us


Nice example, I did this once also the good thing was no one was watching, probably the worst drive I ever made in my life


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Are the people watching you directly relevant to what you're about to do? (hitting the ball) No! Thinking about them will only make it worse. Acknoledge that they are there, realize that thinking about what they're thinking about you isn't going to help anything, and move on.


----------



## Kent (May 6, 2006)

I have played lots of competitive golf and generally speaking getting off the first tee even though I had the jitters, I would do ok.

However there was the first time I played Pebble Beach, most probabaly the closest thing to golf heaven. Tee times are spaced about every 15 minutes. I must have mentally hit about 50 shots off that first just before we were to tee off. 

Unbeknowst to me and our group the foursome behind us had Tom Watson. There was a large throng of people at the first tee to see Tom tee off. 
Now, playing with maybe 5 o 6 people on the 1st tee is one thing, but this time there must have over a 100. If you know the 1st tee at Pebble this means a big crowd. 

The practice green at Pebble is not too far from the 1st tee. We did the usual tee toss to see who was going first. It was me. 

As I stepped to the tee, I noticed that Tom Watson was watching. 
This is what happened..

1st I was not sure how to go about teeing up the ball, I was sooo nervous I had one helluva time getting the ball on the tee. 
2nd after getting the ball teed up I was not sure how to grip the ball., left hand under or on top. I had to fiddle with that before it felt right. 
3rd. I was nervous wreck trying to take my stance, knees shaking. Did not realize my hands could sweat so much. 
4th. one of the guys in the group finally said after all of my troublesome, 'just hit the damn ball, will ya, we don't have all day'.
5th I took the only swing I knew how but was so far discomboomerlated I had no idea what I was doing. 
6th, I took a swing at it , pogo sticked the ball about 15 yds down to the ladies tee and was so out of balance I fell on my ass. 
7th I think all 250 people at the tee laughed so hard that half the people within half a mile came over to see what was so funny. 
8th I was so embarrassed that all I could do was laugh myself. 
9th, When I looked to see where Tom Watson was, he was nowhere around, so I do not know if he saw it too. 
10th. My second shot was much better, getting me to a lay up spot from where I parred it. 

Thank goodness for the 15 minute spread. We were never held up and we were never pushed

After the round we waited for the Watson group to show up. I got him to autograph my Pebble Beach hat, which he signed, 'Nice recovery, Tom Watson". 

BTW, I shot a 78 that day and Watson shot a 67, from the same tees.

Regards, 

Kent


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Although I don't really like people watching me, it doesn't effect me much. I never try to do everything perfect then either, that is when problems start arising.


----------



## HanesOnU (May 29, 2006)

If I am playing with some random people, I usually have my best rounds. But if they are flat horrible(like can't shoot 120), they bring my game to their level.


----------



## Wheelerm (May 26, 2006)

I am not really fussed if someone is watching me, but if i hit a good shot im happy


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

nice 

and yes, it sounds like a damn good recovery 




Kent said:


> I have played lots of competitive golf and generally speaking getting off the first tee even though I had the jitters, I would do ok.
> 
> However there was the first time I played Pebble Beach, most probabaly the closest thing to golf heaven. Tee times are spaced about every 15 minutes. I must have menatally hit about 50 shots off that first just before we were to tee off.
> 
> ...


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Guess we can always do better with concentration, others can do this well even with the distractions around while others prefer a more conducive environment.


----------

